

Zotonic: Erlang Web Framework and Performance - areski
http://zotonic.com/blog/1019/making-it-fast-zotonic-performance

======
1gor
From the website:

    
    
      Zotonic’s data model can be seen as a pragmatic 
      implementation of the Semantic Web: a mixture between
      a traditional database and a triple store.
    

I can imagine how to create a CRUD-like webapp with simple mapping DB tables
to business objects, but have no experience with triple store.

It would be great to see more sample applications made with zotonic. Not only
a cms (simple blog comes pre-installed), but something involving user
interaction (an issue tracker, or a HN clone).

Also, at the moment zotonic looks a bit like Zope (everything should be
created through backend web forms). I am most likely wrong, but a sample app
could demonstrate a workflow that a developer should use.

It's a great framework, quite eager to learn how to use it properly.

~~~
arjan_sch
Zotonic is not really like Zope: we like developers to be in control of their
source code, so stuff like editing templates or code on the web / storing code
in the db is not supported and never will be.

Normally, every site that runs in zotonic sits in its own git repository. You
can even hook up a webhook to automatically update your site on the fly (hot
code reloading, [http://modules.zotonic.com/page/367/mod-
github](http://modules.zotonic.com/page/367/mod-github))

For a very simple example site you could look a this image pasting service
that I whipped up: [http://stick.im/](http://stick.im/) . its code is also on
github, [https://github.com/arjan/stick.im](https://github.com/arjan/stick.im)

------
davidw
It looks pretty cool, but maybe a bit tipped towards the 'CMS' side of things
compared with, say, Chicago Boss, which I am currently using for a project and
enjoying. Has anyone out there used both?

------
kailuowang
When I reached the slide listing "what's in the box" I realized that why they
call it a web framework rather than a web application framework. I never heard
of the web framework concept, it seems that it's might be somewhere between a
CMS framework and a web app framework.

------
Refefer
I haven't watched the video yet but I have read through the slides and found
them to be rather honest. I really do enjoy presentations where the tradeoffs
for using a technology are well displayed rather than disguised in other
forms.

~~~
arjan_sch
thanks :-)

------
SingAlong
I was recently checking out Zotonic and asking questions on the #zotonic
Freenode IRC channel. Very helpful people on the IRC (which seems to be
bridged to some other channel thru a bot).

If you are coming from MVC frameworks in other languages, Erlang and Zotonic
will take you by surprise. There's some learning to do though.

Some really good videos on Erlang for the curious -
www.youtube.com/user/ErlangSolutions.

------
bhauer
I am happy to see the speaker cites our project [1], although I've only seen
the slides and not yet listened to the presentation. Not sure if he talks
about it in a positive or dismissive light. :)

Edit: It's partially dismissive in tone, but so be it.

[1]
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

